# merlins blood



## joe-turbo

afternoon guys,

has anyone had experience using this product?

http://carspacarcare.uk/Merlins-Blood-Fallout-Remover

you tube video looks impressive


----------



## cossiecol

Seen it before, it does look impressive, however I'm not sure if it would be safe on coatings etc which is the main reason i've not tried it yet.


----------



## joe-turbo

I have just ordered some but was wondering if it could be corrosive and damage the wheels? it says ph6.


----------



## cossiecol

joe-turbo said:


> I have just ordered some but was wondering if it could be corrosive and damage the wheels? it says ph6.


That's what I was wondering as it seems very aggressive, didn't notice it was ph6 though.


----------



## joe-turbo

whats ph6?


----------



## cossiecol

Ph6 is next to ph7 on the ph scale, ph7 is netural, ph6 is the first step nearer acidic end, ph6 is basically the same as urine. Where as milk is around ph6.6 and water is ph7.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rayaan

pH 6 is not too bad. Many products of this nature are at around this pH including car chem revolt, AS fallout remover etc. 

I doubt it'd do any damage - apple cider vinegar is about pH 5.5. I wouldnt worry too much, its too close to 7 to make a monumental difference.

Problem is - with delivery it works out more expensive than Carchem Revolt for 1l on ebay so why not just go for a product that's proven?


----------



## joe-turbo

to be honest I have been neglecting the cars for some time. I recently purchased a little silver mgf for the other half and spent a good few hours cleaning with megs products. wash/clay/polish/wax.

Was really pleased with the results but the wheels are still not great, I saw the video of merlins blood and purchased on an impulse buy.

I also have a lasor blue Lotus Exige and burnt orange corsa so will soon being trying to find the best products to bring out the best.

At the moment I have

meguiars gold class shampoo
meguiars nxt shampoo
meguiars step 1
meguiars step 2
meguiars step 3
meguiars scratch x
meguiars metal cleaner
meguiars smooth clay and detailer

As you can see quite a lot of meguiar products


----------



## Rayaan

joe-turbo said:


> to be honest I have been neglecting the cars for some time. I recently purchased a little silver mgf for the other half and spent a good few hours cleaning with megs products. wash/clay/polish/wax.
> 
> Was really pleased with the results but the wheels are still not great, I saw the video of merlins blood and purchased on an impulse buy.
> 
> I also have a lasor blue Lotus Exige and burnt orange corsa so will soon being trying to find the best products to bring out the best.
> 
> At the moment I have
> 
> meguiars gold class shampoo
> meguiars nxt shampoo
> meguiars step 1
> meguiars step 2
> meguiars step 3
> meguiars scratch x
> meguiars metal cleaner
> meguiars smooth clay and detailer
> 
> As you can see quite a lot of meguiar products


I can't see Merlin's blood being any more effective than IronX, Car chem Revolt or even Autosmart Fallout remover. If the wheels are really bad, id be hitting it with Wonder Wheels in all honesty, its much stronger than this stuff is in terms of pH


----------



## YODI

joe-turbo said:


> afternoon guys,
> 
> has anyone had experience using this product?
> 
> http://carspacarcare.uk/Merlins-Blood-Fallout-Remover
> 
> you tube video looks impressive
> 
> Car Spa Car Care Merlins Blood! Amazing! - YouTube


Did you buy any mate, what did you think if you did ?


----------



## adjones

Rayaan said:


> pH 6 is not too bad. Many products of this nature are at around this pH including car chem revolt, AS fallout remover etc.
> 
> I doubt it'd do any damage - apple cider vinegar is about pH 5.5. I wouldnt worry too much, its too close to 7 to make a monumental difference.
> 
> Problem is - with delivery it works out more expensive than Carchem Revolt for 1l on ebay so why not just go for a product that's proven?


AS Fallout is miles more acidic, at least 100x the acidity.

PH of 6 is as close to neutral as makes no difference. If it is between 5 and 9, it is still neutral enough that it will do no harm. That said, you can have pH neutral products which will strip paint - so pH tells only part of the story.


----------

